# Granular Post Emergent



## jacobchavarria (9 mo ago)

Does anyone have any recommendations on a granular post emergent? Wanting to Kill dandelions and clover. I have a tank sprayer but hate using it.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

I don't have an answer to your question. Granular pre-emergent could help if you put it out at the right time of year.

I understand that dandelion and clover are signal weeds which indicate a soil chemistry which is out of balance. Both these weeds are working to improve your soil. I checked your prior messages but didn't see any record of a soil test. Have you had one done yet?


----------



## jacobchavarria (9 mo ago)

I have not. It's for my dad. He just wants his dandelions and clover gone. We're working with 8 acres of grass area. This is the first year he has done anything with his yard other than mow. Do they even make a granular post emergent? Can't find anything other than pre emergent .


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

Scotts makes a Weed and Feed that you can apply to wet lawn. I have no idea if it's a good choice for you.

https://www.scotts.com/en-us/products/scotts-turf-builder-weed-feed3


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Large properties are one situation where a granular post-M can make sense. I'm not a fan of them due to reduced effectiveness and increased environmental impact (since you're broadcasting over the entire surface) versus liquids. But, short of a professional ride-on spreader-sprayer, there aren't really any other good options.

There are other formulas and brands in addition to what Scotts offers. (They have a version without fertilizer, too, btw.) I would pick the formula based on the target weeds. 2,4-D is pretty effective against dandelions. For clover, Triclopyr and Quinclorac are effective, but I don't know if any granulars have them. I think dicamba is another one for clover (check me on this one), but it can damage trees if used near them.

Lesco 18-0-9 Weed and feed at Home Depot has: 2,4-D; Mecoprop-p (MCPP-p) and Dichlorprop-p (2,4-DP-p)

Lesco Lockup Extra2 from SiteOne has 2,4-dichlorophenoxyacetic acid, Penoxsulam, and Dicamba.

Pennington has products with just Lockup: https://www.domyown.com/pennington-pro-care-fertilizer-1505-03-lockup-p-8740.html

Not sure what the Lesco version at Lowes has.

Scotts version without fertilizer (or almost without, as it's 0-0-1)
-has 2, 4-D, Dicamba, and Mecoprop-p:
https://www.scotts.com/en-us/products/weed-control/scotts-weed-control-lawns

All of these have 2,4-D, but the other herbicides vary.

There are many other brands and formulas out there. Search Home Depot. Call SiteOne, etc.

This might be useful: https://panoramaturfblog.com/lockup-herbicide-shows-increased-efficacy/

Be sure to follow the instructions fully. These have to be applied to damp grass, for one thing.


----------

